# WoWeeeee



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I just got a Arctic Cat 2007 4x4 automatic with 500 Miles on it a warn rt25 winch and cycle country 48" plow. Plow is new as well as the winch. For $3400.00 I have to say wow I had no idea how much fun and capable these atv,`s are, diff lock ,electronic 4x4 with high low and reverse. I drove it over some log rounds by my splitter just for fun and right over the top she went, couldn't stop there so I drove it up the backyard steps up to the shop bout 15 yards up it went. Gotta put this thing away before my neighbors yards become a fun mud bog. No more walking up and down sidewalks with a shovel


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

PatrickC;1504089 said:


> Well I just got a Arctic Cat 2007 4x4 automatic with 500 Miles on it a warn rt25 winch and cycle country 48" plow. Plow is new as well as the winch. For $3400.00 I have to say wow I had no idea how much fun and capable these atv,`s are, diff lock ,electronic 4x4 with high low and reverse. I drove it over some log rounds by my splitter just for fun and right over the top she went, couldn't stop there so I drove it up the backyard steps up to the shop bout 15 yards up it went. Gotta put this thing away before my neighbors yards become a fun mud bog. No more walking up and down sidewalks with a shovel


With that 48'' plow you will find out that you still need that shovel
48'' plow isnt right size to have on any newer ATV

You will have a line snow at the edge of the walk you will see
I made same mistake But I fix mine I added wings on both side of the plow Now you do a walk with out falling off the walk edge


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

That's an awesome idea, I have some steel plate thin in the shop gonna make some wings for mine with some conveyor belt on bottom for nice clean push.Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

You think that kitty cat is fun, just wait till you get on a polaris or can-am!


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

I just looked at a rzr I think that's what it was and a couple can ams it blows me away as I have a mechanical background how much these machines are advanced in pure utility and capability and you just know sitting on or in one that it is all business but a pleasure to put through its paces. Got to drive a friends Polaris 500 and he has modded the crap out of it , I had no idea you could really build beyond the factory but you can.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

PatrickC;1504495 said:


> That's an awesome idea, I have some steel plate thin in the shop gonna make some wings for mine with some conveyor belt on bottom for nice clean push.Thumbs Up


Yes I use a 1/2 thick on the bottom of the wing
You need look at another awesome idea I did that help my sidewalk crew 
It help them get a cleaner walk with one pass and get all the snow from the doors Before had to clean in front the doors then back the ATV up to door so front plow can take rest off the walk


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

Heck yea ,I'll b spending some time in the shop this weekend with my daughter


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Antlerart06;1504600 said:


> Yes I use a 1/2 thick on the bottom of the wing
> You need look at another awesome idea I did that help my sidewalk crew
> It help them get a cleaner walk with one pass and get all the snow from the doors Before had to clean in front the doors then back the ATV up to door so front plow can take rest off the walk


Any detailed pictures you could share of this setup? Looks like it'd work really well in front of my garage.

Congrats on the purchase. It's a great feeling to fire up the quad and ride while you watch the neighbors shoveling . I do a few driveways for the people I like. I watch the ones I don't like, all while sitting on my machine with the grip warmers turned on


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hghgrad;1505322 said:


> Any detailed pictures you could share of this setup? Looks like it'd work really well in front of my garage.


 O yes works well I made 3 getting ready makethe 4th one Sorry cant give much details
Soon going start on a new design I came up with

My first design required a Atv 3 point hitch and those arent cheap My new design wont need one


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Plow More;1504578 said:


> You think that kitty cat is fun, just wait till you get on a polaris or can-am!


My Dad has a Can-Am 400 and has had A LOT of problems with it. I haven't had any problems (besides normal things) with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 automatic.



PatrickC;1504588 said:


> I just looked at a RZR I think that's what it was and a couple Can-Ams it blows me away as I have a mechanical background how much these machines are advanced in pure utility and capability and you just know sitting on or in one that it is all business but a pleasure to put through its paces.


I have two cousins with RZR 800s and they are very impressive. I'm pretty sure my next ATV/UTV will be a RZR with a cab and heat.


----------

